# Turtle egg "sweating" ???



## 2merc (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys. I have a 48 day old water turtle egg and yesterday i noticed that it started to "sweat". Its shell got really soft and it is sweatty on the sides. Is that a good sign? First i thought that it is too wet because of the humidity but then i have read somewhere that its the sign of the turtle starting to hatch? Is that true? Please help. Im starting to get nervous :gasp::razz:


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

2merc said:


> Hey guys. I have a 48 day old water turtle egg and yesterday i noticed that it started to "sweat". Its shell got really soft and it is sweatty on the sides. Is that a good sign? First i thought that it is too wet because of the humidity but then i have read somewhere that its the sign of the turtle starting to hatch? Is that true? Please help. Im starting to get nervous :gasp::razz:


most eggs sweat before they hatch dont worry  
and any sighn of the lil one yet ?


----------



## 2merc (Jul 17, 2011)

No sign of hatching yet. The egg is now 51 days old. I noticed that it is starting to change color. Before it was clean white and now its starting to look "dirty". It has some wet spots on the sides and some brown spots on the top. I added a photo so you guys could see. Does it look ok? This is my first egg so i dont know if the spots are a good sign or not. If someone knows, please reply. I hope it hatches soon, this waiting is killing me 







http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/fotka5.jpg/


----------

